# Lightweight SM conversion. Need help with specs.



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

After going back and forth on what kind of bike I want to convert, I think I found the one:

*Pictures:*
































In these side-by-side pictures I've tried to demonstrate where I would place the battery. The donor bike is a "Generic Trigger SM 50", a 50cc. The motor, marked in red on the picture, is the motor from the donor bike. I can't seem to find the diameter for that particular motor however. 

Any of you guys know the diameter of this 50cc engine? I think its called an AM6. It would help me visualise how big of an electric motor I could fit in it.


*Donor bike specifications:*
Mass: 113 kg (with all the petrol parts)
Brakes: disc/disc
Seats: 2
Length: 1.975 mm
Width: 890 mm
Height: 1.130 mm
Wheelbase: 1.360 mm
Link to product site

*Specifications I want.*

As fast acceleration as possible.
Min 60 km range
Min Top speed of 80 km/h
Regen braking

I basically want a bike that is as close to a BRD Redshift or Zero FX as possible.

*Parts I have been looking at*

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_kits_pmac_ds-gen4-72-550.php

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_kit72.php with 60ah. 100ah would be great if it could fit. The store doesn't list the dimensions of the cells.


*Questions for the forum geniuses*
Judging by the photos and specs, how much battery power do you think I can fit?
What is the absolute least expensive combination for achieving the wanted specs I listed? 
Also, what is the absolute least COMPLICATED combo I could purchase for achieving the specs I listed (I'm pretty green)?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Anton
Im assuming you dont want to do any off road riding so the motor could bolt
onto the underside of the swingarm and belt to the rear wheel.
There doesnt seem to be a shock linkage so the swingarm pivot could be modded to make room for the motor.
controller under the seat and the rest for bats.


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Excellent idea Ripperton! A lot more room.
Quick question: What online stores do you experienced guys shop at for batteries? 
I can hardly find any online store that sells Lipo4 batteries, and the two I've found don't list any physical dimensions.


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

zsnemeth said:


> Really?!


My google-fu is not strong. 



zsnemeth said:


> EVPower


Couldn't find any high voltage packs on there. xe-electric's site is confusing as hell, and has zero info. It's hard to navigate for newbies out there guys.


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok guys, are these calculations correct? (I think I might go with Honda CRF 450 frame instead of Generic Trigger 50)

Provided I can make the bike have the following specs(if everything fits):
Weight: 300 lbs
Battery Pack: 60Ah
Motor: 84v 550A

Will yield the following results:
Range: 134.4 miles max
kWH: 5.04
Recharge time on CHAdeMO 50kw charger: 10 minutes


Am I way off?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

You are absolutly correct.... 134 miles of range at 15 mph!...

Seriously, this kind of bike have a really poor aerodynamic, so you can expect 30 to 60 miles of range depending of speed.

A small motor on or under the swing arm seem a good idea to me...


----------



## anton (Feb 19, 2013)

Yabert said:


> You are absolutly correct.... 134 miles of range at 15 mph!...
> 
> Seriously, this kind of bike have a really poor aerodynamic, so you can expect 30 to 60 miles of range depending of speed.
> 
> A small motor on or under the swing arm seem a good idea to me...


Alright! 30-60 still isn't half bad though.

What kind of range do you think I could get with a sport-bike (aerodynamic) that weighs the same and uses the same parts?


----------

